# What a lovely morning for a walk in Cornwall*with the Ridgebacks...



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am officially jealous as hell, gorgeous piccies though, where is that?


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I am officially jealous as hell, gorgeous piccies though, where is that?


Thanks for your kind words - we are based just around the corner from St Ives near Gwithian. (that's St Ives in the background) Pretty lucky as the beach is still pretty quiet in the summer so the hounds can still get a good run and the backdrop lends itself to taking a photo or two


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful piccies :thumbup: Your Ridgebacks are stunning.


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Beautiful piccies :thumbup: Your Ridgebacks are stunning.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

What gorgeous photos and dogs! Looks like a really lovely location for a walk too.


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

Am loving the ridgies!!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Lovely looking dogs.

Can I ask you something, there is a Ridgeback pup that we sometimes see at the park when we take Mieko for a walk. We always have him on lead but this other pup runs riot off lead, the first time we seen it it ran up to Mieko and head butted him in the chest then tried to do it a second time. Is head butting common with Ridgebacks ? It is such a stunning dog but the owner is a bit of a prat.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

fifemute said:


> Lovely looking dogs.
> 
> Can I ask you something, there is a Ridgeback pup that we sometimes see at the park when we take Mieko for a walk. We always have him on lead but this other pup runs riot off lead, the first time we seen it it ran up to Mieko and head butted him in the chest then tried to do it a second time. Is head butting common with Ridgebacks ? It is such a stunning dog but the owner is a bit of a prat.


Hi Fifemute, sorry for the late reply! I can't say head butting is something that we have particularly seen with our two. They both like to play quite rough but this tends to only be with each other. One Ridgeback trait is "boxing" on their hind legs - I think every ridgeback I have ever seen loves to do this and is always nice to see as they really love it, even if it can look a little "full on".

Sorry to hear that your walks are being spoilt by a careless owner. It's people like who give large dogs a bad name, thanks Sarah


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures...! 
We love Gwithian...!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Squeeze said:


> Beautiful pictures...!
> We love Gwithian...!


Thanks Squueze ! Love the avatar by the way


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful dogs you have and a nice scenery to go with it. I will be posting some of my friend ridgeback photos (SE Asia breed) in the future.


----------

